# My Latest Favorite YouTube Video



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65y7G_sstno&feature=related

And you think you have a problem...


----------



## tk59 (Feb 27, 2012)

:bigeek:Crazy...


----------



## don (Feb 28, 2012)

Crazy, but impressive.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, that is intense. Keeping it clean and organized must take half his time. I have a hard time with a press and two sanders.


----------



## WillC (Feb 28, 2012)

Fantastic ,Looks like he bought a lot of stuff at the right time. Better than the bank I would say. I you have the space for it. And lots of fun.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats crazy, I'm jealous


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 28, 2012)

Pardon me while I go set fire to what I laughingly call my shop.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2012)

That is pretty sweet (and clean). We collect gyutos and he collects lathes and band saws.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 28, 2012)

Just what I was thinking, k.

If I went there in person, i'd need a minute.


----------



## SameGuy (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy. Smokes.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 29, 2012)

That is amazing, I have never even dreamed of having all of that equipment together.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet diggety! I have a hard time organizing my bookshelf...


----------



## ejd53 (Mar 1, 2012)

The question I have is "When does he have time to make anything with all that equipment"? My guess is he spends a lot more time organizing the shop than actually using it. :biggrin:


----------

